# Old Age is a Bummer



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Its taken me 64 yrs to get my life sorted out

Kids all sorted and content,houses,jobs,kids,health, etc

Grandkids to play with,

A nice hobby/job which pays my bills and helps towards using the Daffodil 
running costs Derv etc










and then WHAM I am starting to lose my best mates, like Geoff who died (found on the kitchen floor due to a massive heart attack ) this week ,it surely makes you appreciate what you have whilst you have it, and I fully intend to fill everyday with happiness and to try to share it with others


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Sounds like he was heartily sick of your abuse as well Daffy.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

bigtree said:


> Sounds like he was heartily sick of your abuse as well Daffy.


That remark is below contempt and very hurtful indeed, I am grieving over the loss of a true friend and you think that is funny ??


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

i have to say bigtree that your comment was rather tasteless and uncalled for, considering the contents of daffy.s post.

cabby


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

OK lets try another angle,what happiness have you shared with any of us,that will be exclude quite a number of members that you have upset on here.


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

cabby said:


> i have to say bigtree that your comment was rather tasteless and uncalled for, considering the contents of daffy.s post.
> 
> cabby


Here, here!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The same thing happened to my cousin just a few weeks ago,don't think we all need to hear about out own mortality considering the age of most of us.I don't bleat on about having suffered cancer and the possibility of it recurring,no I have got on with my life and have crammed a lot of miles and smiles into the last 4 years since getting my van.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We all have crosses to bear, this should have mellowed you somewhat I would have thought. But enough said I think.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigtree said:


> Sounds like he was heartily sick of your abuse as well Daffy.


Grossly unfair, get a grip man.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigtree said:


> OK lets try another angle,what happiness have you shared with any of us,that will be exclude quite a number of members that you have upset on here.


You after Shuggys title of moron of the Year, yes Daffy can be a halfwit now and then when he thinks he's been provoked, (as can we all) you're just being an ahole for no reason, try growing up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigtree said:


> The same thing happened to my cousin just a few weeks ago,don't think we all need to hear about out own mortality considering the age of most of us.I don't bleat on about having suffered cancer and the possibility of it recurring,no I have got on with my life and have crammed a lot of miles and smiles into the last 4 years since getting my van.


You have my sympathy, no one needs bad news about others or our own health, just stop going on about it.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank goodness. Looks like the forum is getting back to normal after all the changes . . .


----------

